# No encuentro estos componentes en Proteus 7.7 SP2



## Serch (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, voy a empezar a utilizar el ISIS y me he propuesto hacer el siguiente esquema. No lo veo complicado pero la primera en la frente!! No encuentro estos componentes:
ULN2003
36MT60 (rectificador trifásico)
BTA26 (tiristores)

Las resistencias, condensadores y diodo zener si... pero lo otro... no.

Me pueden decir donde los puedo encontrar??

El esquema que quiero hacer es éste:






Muchas Gracias


----------



## Serch (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno, con el ISIS he localizado todo menos el puente trifásico.

Alguien conoce alguna librería que tengan puentes trifásicos??

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## proteus7 (Abr 24, 2011)

que onda serch  porque no optas por hacerlo con diodos individuales

saludos


----------



## Serch (Abr 25, 2011)

Me gustaría usar el rectificador, ya sabes, como ya está construido.. pero me parece que tienes razón, lo tendré que hacer mediante diodos...


----------

